# At an early stage of journey - come to the Fertility Information Day



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

*Fertility Information Day, Northern Ireland*​Organised by Infertility Network UK, Registered charity No. 1099960​*£10.00 per person (includes all refreshments and a sandwich lunch)
*To book via debit card today please telephone ​Freephone 0800 008 7464 (only the words I N UK will appear on your bank statement!!)​*Saturday 20th October 2012*​09.30am - 4.00pm​Castle Upton Suite, Hilton Hotel,​Templepatrick, Ballyclare, BT39 ODD (picturesque, secluded venue)​(No name badges, no press, no photographs​ except speakers on stage)​*Presentations and workshops on:*​New developments in research/treatment​Male infertility​Fertility/Embryology explained​Donor treatments​Nutrition/ Alternative therapies​Emotions/Stress​Workplace Policies & issues​Exhibition stands including clinics​and support organisations​Cost:​*£10.00 for patients*​To book via debit card today please use Freephone 0800 008 
7464 ​For more information contact:​[email protected] or​ on 02890-825677, text 07837 987562​


----------

